# Where Are You Based ??



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

How many times have you had to ask , been asked or wanted to know ... 

@Matthee / @Gizmo , 

Would it be possible to add a spot under everybodies avatar that says where they are ie . joburg , cape town etc , from thier reg details , nothing else , just so that you can just look and see ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Love giving me work hey. anyway will have a look into it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

oh you need some work do you ??

LoL , i just thought you needed to be reminded what the forum is all about you know ... he he

but if you feel like doing some stuff .... i can give you a hint ... medals !!


----------



## ET (20/2/14)

rowan can have the 1st asking for medals medal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Done.


----------



## Tristan (20/2/14)

Speaking under correction, there is a location field in your profile that you can use


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

denizenx said:


> rowan can have the 1st asking for medals medal



@Gizmo - Done .

oh dear what have i done ..

i actually sat hovering over "post" for a while wondering if there is going to be ...

Just do it ....

wheew


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Would it be possible to add a spot under everybodies avatar that says where they are ie . joburg , cape town etc , from thier reg details , nothing else , just so that you can just look and see ...



@Rowan Francis did you notice anything different yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

yup , just noticed mine ain't there so i thunk i need to go add details somewhere ... 

@Gizmo .. thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> yup , just noticed mine ain't there so i thunk i need to go add details somewhere ...
> 
> @Gizmo .. thanks


Hover over your name top right. Click on "personal details". Scroll a little down, fill in "location". Snazzy that it is linked to Google maps!


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Hover over your name top right. Click on "personal details". Scroll a little down, fill in "location". Snazzy that it is linked to Google maps!



lol now you have to deal with ecig stalkers to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> lol now you have to deal with ecig stalkers to


Will lock up my Reos. Impressed that Google Maps can identify your "Mother City" as CT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Will lock up my Reos. Impressed that Google Maps can identify your "Mother City" as CT.



That is quite impressive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Well done @Gizmo for adding the location below the avatar. Its great to see quickly where people are. Thanks

Now all those (i have seen a few) that havent put in their location, please do so in your settings. You dont have to say where you are exactly, i think joburg, cape town or durban is all thats needed. Just so we all know where people are. It helps. 

@Cape vaping supplies , is Kensington a suburb of Cape Town?


----------

